# C-section because mom wears glasses



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, you read that correctly. It just came to my attention that, where I live in Eastern Europe, OBGYNs routinely recommend c-sections because a woman has a prescription of -5 or larger. The theory is that pushing could damage the eyes even further. Some more "progressive" doctors instead go for an epidural or vacuum delivery.

The majority of more wacky OB procedures done here can be traced back to US obstetrics, usually from around 50 years ago. Was this once common practice in the US? Are there any studies on this?


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I've honestly never heard of that. I can't see how pushing would make it worse, unless you have high pressure in your eyes.


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. They are worried that pushing might damage someone's eyesight (which I've never heard of btw), but not so worried about hemorrhage, infection, adhesions, problems with future pregnancies, and on and on? That is one of the most asinine things I have ever heard. Ever.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

My vision was -5.5 in one eye and -6 in the other. It actually improved after I pushed a baby out. lol!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm -5 in one eye and -5.5 in the other. I've never heard of such a thing. I had two OB hospital births, and not even a mention of any crap like that.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

My vision is -8.5 and I've had c sections and vaginal births. That makes no sense! If your pressure is high, then it might be bad, but I don't know, having surgery is probably not good for it either!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Never, ever heard of that.

My mother has very bad eyesight, it was never suggested to her when pregnant with me (late 60s).

My eyesight is even worse. No one mentioned it to me, not even my older coworkers and relatives who might ahve heard it back in the Olden Days.

I think taht's one of those things that is not the USA's fault -- like the French thinking all medications should be given in suppository form or the Germans thinking you need to wrap your kidneys up warm or you'll get sick.


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it is maybe a leftover from the Olden Days, when the retinal reattachment surgery was not so easy.

I know of a woman who was informed about such a possibility, she had -15 vision and high blood pressure. She went on to have two kids without a c-section.

Here are some Wikipedia quotes.

"Retinal detachment is more common in people with severe myopia (above 5-6 diopters), in whom the retina is more thinly stretched. In such patients, lifetime risk rises to 1 in 20.[6]"

"...ophthalmologists generally advise patients with high degrees of myopia to try to avoid exposure to activities that have the potential for trauma, increase pressure on or within the eye itself, or include rapid acceleration and deceleration."

I think it made sense in the very old days - kind of a "compare the potential losses" thing, if it happens, hard to fix it. Permanent blindness is scary.

Google for "childbirth, pushing, blood vessels, eyes" and you'd get a million results. Just blood vessels, though, not retina.

Found this paper on PubMed:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9026570
"High myopia is not the indication for the cesarean section, but the patients should be examined after the delivery."

I knew a woman who was a retired eye surgeon. I wish I had asked her about these things.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Every time I say to myself, "that's the lamest excuse for a C-section I've ever heard," something new comes along to top it.

I've never heard of that, but if there's any basis for concern, I have to wonder if it would be related to extreme purple pushing.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

My vision is bad enough that I'm at increased risk for retinal detachment. I have to get checked regularly. I've never heard of such a bizarre reason for a cesarean. I'm going to have to try to remember to ask next time I go in, since I'm having a 3rd UC in Jan.


----------



## mammamo (Nov 15, 2007)

My OB doesn't even know my eyeglass prescription and has never asked, I think I've always worn contacts in there too and they've never asked *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

No idea about it being an indicator for a section, but my vision definitely worsened in the 6 months after DD's birth. Maybe the pushing, or maybe just pregnancy in general? My eye doctor told me its very common to have changes one way or the other in your vision during and/or after pregnancy.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

Are they concerned about women with poor eyesight pooping on their own as well?


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

.


----------

